# Firearm for Bear hunting



## wjkblondie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have drawn a tag for bear hunting this year and I am looking for opinions on what firearm I should use. My options are a Marlin 30-30 with 170 grain Remington Core-Lokt ammo or a Ruger 260 with 140 grain Remington Core-Lokt Ammo.

I am very proficient with either of these firearms and have shot a 150 pound bear back in 2004 with the 30-30 (hunting with bear dogs). I have shot numerous deer with my 260 over the past 6 years.

I will be hunting from a tree stand over bait. Not sure on distance yet from bait site (will be setting up a couple different stands next weekend) but most likely will be less than 50 yards.

Currently I am leaning towards the 30-30....just looking for any pros/cons for either of these calibers. Thanks for any input.


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

The 30-30 will work fine


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Yep the 30-30 will work just fine......


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

I doubt the bear will know the difference. At that range either would kill a bear stone dead.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I am also a 260 shooter and if I wanted to use it on bear, I would use the 125 gr Nosler Partition or a Barnes copper bullet of at least 125 gr weight. As others have said, either will do the job -placement of the shot is most important.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I am guessing that the 30-30 will leave a larger exit hole, so in case you have to track it, the blood trail will be better. 

Bear die easily compared to animals like whitetails, so either gun is lethal on them. I'm sure over the decades, the 30-30 has acconted for as many or more bear than any other gun. Rewind about 30 years and it was the caliber of choice for most bear/deer hunting.


----------



## UplandHntr (May 10, 2010)

I think you should reconsider your ammo more than the gun. I know anything that's properly placed can and will kill a bear but why not tilt the odds in your favor and use a high quality cartridge?

I'm using these this year-hopefully the link works

http://www.winchester.com/Products/rifle-ammunition/supreme-elite/xp3/Pages/SXP270W.aspx


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, the 30-30 or the 260 will do the job...With that said will they do the Best job....hmmm probably not. The best firearm for bear is the one that produces the biggest hole literally. Due to the increased fat and tough hide that plugs the hole. I've seen people shoot 300 Win mag and have a poor blood trail but I have also seen people kill them with .243 as well. If you stick with the 30-30 I would use the Barnes TSX Expander bullets, Nosler Partitions or Hornady Lever Revolution. You definitely need a good solid core bullet that won't break up too much. Same goes for the .260 Barnes or Noslers IMHO. Probably the best is a 12 gauge with 3 inch slug i.e. Remington Buckhammer, hastings laser accurate, lightfields. This makes the biggest hole. From a lot of outfitters that I talked to last year on my bear hunt they recommended, shotgun or bow. the bow only because you have a lot more hemorrhage from the multiple blades. Last year I ended up using my TC Encore .50 cal and used a Barnes TEZ Spitfire 300 grain bullet. which did the job nicely. Made a big hole and blasted through the shoulders. another thing make sure you really know where those vitals are. On bear they are a little more far forward than a deer. Good luck


----------



## wjkblondie (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot for all the information. If I had more time between now and beginning of season i would experiment with different ammo that you guys suggested. But since I really don't have any spare time, I'll let you know what I decide.... and hopefully have pictures to go with it....


----------



## wjkblondie (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the input on what rifle I should use. I ended up using my Ruger 260 as I was most comfortable with it. On the second night of the 2nd season I shot my boar. 150 pounds dressed. I was a very happy lady!


----------



## wjkblondie (Feb 18, 2009)

Forgot to mention the rest of the story...

The 1st night of my season I sat in a horrible down pour of rain, but I stuck it out and sat til dark....but didn't see anything. The rain continued all night and I was hoping that would be a good thing for the next days hunt.

The 2nd night of my season I got to my stand about 2:30 p.m. A little windy (15-20 mph gusts). After sitting for a couple hours the wind died down to absolutely nothing. I watched lots of red squirrels and chipmunks, even had one red squirrel who apparently had a nest in the tree that I put my tree stand in and refused to leave me alone. At one point I thought he was gonna jump in my lap. After about a half hour of the wind dying down, all the small critters quit moving and making any noise. I mean they literally disappeared...it was kinda eerie. About 15 minutes after that I seen a black spot in the brush 25 yards away that I knew hadn't been there before. After a few minutes, he poked his head out and just sniffed the air. After I got my heart back into check (yes it was pounding so loud I thought the bear would hear it), I sat as still as possible. He stayed in that brush for 20 minutes just looking around and sniffing the air. I had plenty of time to get excited and calm back down again. I was glad he was taking so long to hang up in the brush because there had also been a sow with 3 cubs that had been hitting my bait and I knew that if this bear had been the sow I would have seen one of the cubs by then moving around her or even coming to the bait before her.

Then out of nowhere he finally decided to head to the bait. And when he decided to go, he went straight to it. I let him get quartering away from me and let him have it with the 260. He turned his head back and tried to bite where I hit him, then spun and ran 20 feet and crumpled up in a ball and never moved again. When I field dressed him, I had hit both lungs.

A very exciting hunt and a great time with my friends. Again, thanks for the info on the ammo and rifles. I decided to go with my Ruger 260 because I am extremely comfortable with the rifle. Plus when I shot both the 260 and the 30-30, the 260 just fits me better. 

I also ended up shooting an 8 point this year (in my profile pic) at 140 yards on a trot with the same rifle. My 12 year old daughter also shot her deer (spike) at 70 yards with the same rifle. 

I think a couple guys said it best, it is all about shot placement. Thanks again everyone


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your story. Sounds like you had a great season.

ATB


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

30/30 is fine, ive killed them with 20 gauge slug.

Denis


----------

